# Photo Tourny: Jewelry



## vroom_skies

Rules:

Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 10 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). AGAIN NO MORE THAN 10 PARTICIPANTS PER POST.

When all participant have entered the tournament and sent their picture ( PLEASE USE LINKS) we will create another post to vote on the best picture.

So in brief:

1) Users who want to participate submit their picture by links.
2) After ten participants have entered the tournament, a second post will be made with a poll to vote on the best picture.
3) If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another post and propose a different theme for another tournament.

Please resize your pictures to 800 x 600 (or at least a photo of a decent size. Nothing too big.)
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

Thank you and good luck all.


----------



## vroom_skies

Here's mine:

I can't decide between these three:
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/IMGP4362_filtered.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/IMGP4331_filtered.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/IMGP4358.jpg
Bob


----------



## patrickv

save me a spot please !!!
i will play again

cheers


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Unaltered entry... I dug out an old watch for this...


----------



## Ben

Save me a spot. I'll have my picture up by tomorrow.


----------



## brian

vroom_skies said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> I can't decide between these three:
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/IMGP4362_filtered.jpg
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/IMGP4331_filtered.jpg
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/IMGP4358.jpg
> Bob


i like the frst one the best


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

May I please have a spot saved? I'll have a picture up soon.
=]

----EDIT:
Nevermind. I'm not going to join. I can't for the life of me get a good shot of any jewelry. I'm just going to have to wait for next round.


----------



## Crypto

Hello eveyone, Haven't been able to catch one of these in a while 

http://www.pbase.com/tcimages/image/74478130/original.jpg


----------



## Ben

Crypto said:


> Hello eveyone, Haven't been able to catch one of these in a while
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/tcimages/image/74478130/original.jpg



Thats a great entry, Crypto. Very nice...


----------



## Kabu

Vroom - The first one is very cool!

Give me an hour, I'll have mine up


----------



## brian

i think i will give it a try.

http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/9579/untitled1vb4.jpg

i will upload the unalterd one in a sec

unaltered
http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/7893/img0795dk2.jpg

also if i may i cant decide between the 2 i think i will stay with my first but if i can have the option. here is my secount.

http://img465.imageshack.us/img465/6765/untitled2pv9.jpg

unaltered:
http://img465.imageshack.us/img465/4694/img0800ah3.jpg


----------



## Kabu

Here's mine.  My favorite piece of jewlery   Let me know if anyone wants to see the original.

http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/3780/silveruc2.jpg


----------



## bass76

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/bass76/Picture342Medium.jpg


----------



## skidude

bass76 said:


> http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/bass76/Picture342Medium.jpg



Thats a great picture.


----------



## bass76

skidude said:


> Thats a great picture.



Thank you.  Thats the raw image too.


----------



## Ben

bass76 said:


> Thank you.  Thats the raw image too.



Thats a really amazing picture Bass, You should be proud 

PS:

Sorry guys. I can't enter this tourny. I just realized I've left the camera at my grandparents house, and won't be able to get it back for a while  So count me out for this one.


----------



## skidude

I have a shot I'd like to post here but I cant get it on my computer. The USB cable from my computer to my camera is missing so I can't get the thing on my PC. Any suggestions?


----------



## Tayl

brianmay27 said:


> i think i will give it a try.
> 
> http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/9579/untitled1vb4.jpg
> 
> i will upload the unalterd one in a sec
> 
> unaltered
> http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/7893/img0795dk2.jpg



Is that computer manipulated (Photoshopped etc) or camera manipulated (Black & white feature on the camera etc)?

Rove.


----------



## Ben

skidude said:


> I have a shot I'd like to post here but I cant get it on my computer. The USB cable from my computer to my camera is missing so I can't get the thing on my PC. Any suggestions?



Do you have an SD or XD card from the camera? You could put it on your computer that way, if you had any of those slots. Or take it over to a friends house with one of those inputs.


----------



## brian

RoveWolf said:


> Is that computer manipulated (Photoshopped etc) or camera manipulated (Black & white feature on the camera etc)?
> 
> Rove.



photo shop. are you not alloed to use photo shop?


----------



## vroom_skies

Editing your photos is frowned upon by some people.
I am only a fan of basic editing (cropping, noise reduction). I'm not a fan of color enhancements and all that jazz, but you can keep your entry in.

Bob

If I counted correctly we then have eight entries (nine if skidude wanted a spot saved). So two spots left. I've held a sport for those who asked minus halian. 
Just please get then in asap and put it in your original post.


----------



## brian

o lol. woops. ya i just added a 2 one (cant deside) i just changet the contrast and light levels and croped it.

edit: if i can have it. if you dont what me to just say. i will remove it. you are the "mod" in this case


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Nevermind. I'm not going to join. I can't for the life of me get a good shot of any jewelry. I'm just going to have to wait for next round.



^----

Sad that I can't get a good one.


----------



## Crypto

Halian said:


> Thats a great entry, Crypto. Very nice...



thanks man


----------



## Crypto

Hyper_Kagome said:


> ^----
> 
> Sad that I can't get a good one.




come on, you can do it


----------



## brian

look on your mom. that is where i got mine  lol


----------



## Kabu

Hyper_Kagome - Here's a tip, don't use a cat as a backdrop.  They don't appreciate it. LOL


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I have my own ring and all, but I just can't get a pleasing picture of it. They all come out rather... meh.


----------



## bass76

Hyper_Kagome said:


> I have my own ring and all, but I just can't get a pleasing picture of it. They all come out rather... meh.



Do you have macro (close-up) function on your camera?  Do you have a tripod or something you can sit your camera still on for a long exposure?


----------



## brian

i wish i did. all we have is a unipod


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

bass76 said:


> Do you have macro (close-up) function on your camera?  Do you have a tripod or something you can sit your camera still on for a long exposure?




Yeah, it has a macro function but no tripod. =[


----------



## bass76

Are you able to change exposure times and aperture?

Set your camera up on something so when you push the shutter release it doesn't move.
Make the room dark/only a little ambient light.  Light a candle or two and place near the piece of jewellery.  Just have a play around with exposure times and aperture.  If you have trouble focusing on the subject pull the zoom right back.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I might give it a try then. Just gotta wait for the sun to set so I can get the light out of the room. Sure I have curtains on the window, but they only block out so much, you know?

I'm not good with the shutter times and all, but that's an Idea. I can fiddle with that until I get maybe a decent picture. 

I MAY STILL BE IN THIS CONTEST. WOOO.


----------



## brian

looking forward to seeing it


----------



## bass76

Hyper_Kagome said:


> I might give it a try then. Just gotta wait for the sun to set so I can get the light out of the room. Sure I have curtains on the window, but they only block out so much, you know?
> 
> I'm not good with the shutter times and all, but that's an Idea. I can fiddle with that until I get maybe a decent picture.
> 
> I MAY STILL BE IN THIS CONTEST. WOOO.



The LCD screen should give you a fair idea of the brightness etc of the final image as you adjust the exposure time.  You're probably lookin at about 10-15 second exposure time.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

OKAY.
Not the best ever, but after spilling wax on the bag I was using, which I LOVED, I gave up due to being pretty bummed out. 
However, this came out the best of the ones I took.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/KagoSanosuki/ring/IMG_1126.jpg

The background is ew, I know. I had nothing to put up to make it black.


----------



## brian

not bad


----------



## bass76

Thats a great pic.  I'm sorry Hyper, I can't help but feel responsible for you spilling wax, cuz I suggested you use candles in the first place.. I'll find out how to get the wax off, what sort of fabric is it?


----------



## brian

put it in the freezer and make it hard. it should chip right off


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

It's okay. Accidents happen. I don't know the type of fabric, but mom said she should be able to get it out.

Luckily, I have another bag that looks just like it.

Thank youuu shop.taty.ru for the free bags over a certain $$$ spent.

I already got the base of the wax off, the left over is too little or worked in to get off.

Noooo biggie. I'm sure mom can get it.


----------



## patrickv

Here is mine
http://www.imgplace.com/directory/dir1012/1188141520.jpg


----------



## Kornowski

Here is my entry 

http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/7052/img1188vr2.jpg


----------



## vroom_skies

Alright you guys, wheres this 10th photo.
I'll give you till tonight, chop chop.

lol
Bob


----------



## 4NGU$

is there still a space left ?

if so i will take it please

Edit : JUST UPLOADING TO PB NOW 

http://s72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/?action=view&current=_MG_0933.jpg


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Here is my entry
> 
> http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/7052/img1188vr2.jpg



Great entry Danny. Love it


----------



## 4NGU$

Kornowski said:


> Here is my entry
> 
> http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/7052/img1188vr2.jpg



the paper studio is back


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks Ben! 

Yup, you know it Chris, you can't beat a good ole bit of A4!


----------



## speedyink

Damn!  I missed this one, just after I got a new watch!

Oh well, I'll post mine here anyway.  I'm looking for opinions, I have no experience with taking pictures of jewelry!


----------



## brian

nice.


----------



## Jet

speedyink said:


> Damn!  I missed this one, just after I got a new watch!
> 
> Oh well, I'll post mine here anyway.  I'm looking for opinions, I have no experience with taking pictures of jewelry!



I'm not worth anything at photography, but it would be awesome if you could have it focused on the clock hands as well as the main body of the watch.


----------



## speedyink

Jet said:


> I'm not worth anything at photography, but it would be awesome if you could have it focused on the clock hands as well as the main body of the watch.



Alright, I'll try it again tomorrow once I have my daylight back again.

Heres a couple I took at the same time.  I think the first one is the best though.


----------



## Ben

Those are some really great pictures speedy. The focus point on the first one is amazing. I love it.


----------



## speedyink

Thanks Halian

Which one do you mean, the one on the last page or the first one in my last post?


----------



## Jet

speedyink said:


> Alright, I'll try it again tomorrow once I have my daylight back again.
> 
> Heres a couple I took at the same time.  I think the first one is the best though.



Now, just get even lighting? I dunno! looks great, though!


----------



## speedyink

Yeah, thats why i liked the first one, the light was more even.  Well, it's light now, lets see if I can get a better one

Alright, this is what I got:






I really liked the lighting in this one:


----------



## Ben

speedyink said:


> Thanks Halian
> 
> Which one do you mean, the one on the last page or the first one in my last post?



I meant this one...



speedyink said:


>





speedyink said:


> Yeah, thats why i liked the first one, the light was more even.  Well, it's light now, lets see if I can get a better one
> 
> Alright, this is what I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really liked the lighting in this one:



Great pictures. I think the last one is my fave! I like the lighting also


----------



## speedyink

Thanks

The last one is my favorite too.  Thanks for the input!


----------

